# Chitlins con carne -- share your recipes!



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

It's all in the title people!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Careful not to confuse this with *Chili *con carne.

Never made or ate Chiltlins, personally (that I am aware of, that is.....LOL)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Stay away from chitlins - they're nasty and not fit for human consumption!!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

12 bars of bossa
a I chord
a IV chord
a V chord
arrange accordingly


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's mine-
[video=youtube;Um1lA9m4wL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um1lA9m4wL0[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

oops--not sure how that double posted...


----------

